# Newbie help not in the FAQs?



## AZJeepgurl (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi, Nikos. Loooove what you and Bev have done with this site. I mean I'm only a week in and this site is really fun - looks and functionality-wise!
My ?: How do I add a thread to my Favorites? 
Thx,
Tammi
 /images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi Tammi

Thanks for your kind words.

To answer your question:

At the bottom of every thread there is a section that is marked as *Extra information*. In there you will see the *Favorite thread (toggle)*. Click on that and you can add it to your favorites.

The same happens with every forum, only that it says *Favorite Forum (toggle)*
Have fun

Nikos


----------



## AZJeepgurl (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi, Nikos

Thanks for your rapid response! 

Tammi
 /images/graemlins/laugh.gif


----------

